# How to get an adult cat to use a litter tray?



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Perhaps a futile question... but just in case there's some magic trick...

Our lovely Mr T was kept outside when he was young (or so we're told) and I think he was never taught to use a litter tray. He certainly won't use one now. 

Trouble is if we're ever out for a really long day he's either stuck inside hopping about with his legs crossed (as I imagine it ) or he's stuck outside all day in all weathers. I'd much prefer to know that he's safe and warm indoors than out on the street, but I really worry about the toilet issue.

I was wondering...

How long can a cat go without peeing, comfortably?

and 

Is there any good way to teach him that the litter tray IS A TOILET??? 

I don't want to have to demonstrate it to him  and anyway I read that cats can be trained to use human toilets so surely there must be a way I can teach him to use the kitty-litter? 

OH keeps saying don't worry, if he needs to go, he will. But I doubt it. I think he's more discerning and would tie himself in knots waiting for someone to let him out.

Is there any training trick to teach an adult cat about litter trays? We've tried different size trays, and different locations, but so far nothing.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

From my own experience, it seems they can go quite a while. I suppose it depends on the cat as well.

There have been a few times the door to the bathroom where the litterboxes are kept was accidentally left shut. When it was discovered several hours later, in one case overnight, it was like a rush to the bathroom for the kitties. I felt terrible that they had held it in for so long. 

I believe you can train Mr. T, but it might take time and patience. After he has eaten a meal, take him to the box and move his paws to simulate digging. If possible, stay with him until he does his business. You might consider placing a litterbox in a small room with a door that you can leave him in. You can also try cat attract litter.

Any time he looks like he might need to poo or wee, again take him to the box. Give him a special treat and kind words when he successfully uses the box. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What about a little pen in the garden that he can safely access from your home via a cat flap?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If you can,soak up some of his pee with a tissue and squeeze it onto the litter in a tray,put a piece of his poop in the tray,this may help to encourage him to use it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep him in a small-ish room or even a large dog crate with several trays so his choices are very limited - with some of his waste in as suggested above, try a few different litters or soil if he's used to going in a garden - you can later start adding in litter a bit at a time. 
You can of course let him out the room/crate when supervised.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas. 

I wish I could put some of his pee or poo in the tray to start him off, but I've never seen any. I have no idea where he goes. 

We don't have a cat flap, nor the potential for one, unfortunately. If we had one the litter tray wouldn't be such an issue. Perhaps we just need to move house! That might be the easier option. 

I'll try to be consistant in pointing him at the tray when I suspect he needs it, and maybe even try to get his paws in it. See if he'll let me! :devil:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my male who was an outdoor cat but he used the litter tray I got for him when he was in temporarily, so it must be instinctive. Now he tends to come in and use it when I put it downstairs in the cellar, which I prefer as I wouldn't want any potential complaints from neighbours if they did notice any cat business in their garden. The only other solution I could do is put a pile of oko litter outside in a specific place for them and remove the trays and see if they start going out. I have a cat flap so they can come and go as they please.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There is a product called Cat Attract Litter, but I can't find it in stock anywhere right now.  I don't think the powder additive in the range is quite as effective.
I am sure Carly has mentioned that PAH do something similar to help litter train kittens, might be worth looking in to that.
Funnily enough even though all my older cats ALWAYS used the garden, none of them has ever had a problem swopping to tray use when I have had to keep them in due to illness.
I have also seen some people advise putting some garden soil in to a trya either on it's own, or on top of litter.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah-ha! A magic potion! Cat Attract Litter? I'll hunt it down. Good idea about the soil too, if he's used to digging in the earth he may recognise soil in the tray. Brilliant! 

Thankyou for all suggestions, if I get any kind of result I'll let you know. There will be some kind of dancing on the tables.

x


----------

